# He won't let me brush his teeth.. Cause he likes the toothpaste too much! What to do?



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

My 7 month old GSD won't let me brush his teeth. I do lots of positive reinforcement with him and have long sessions of me just lifting his lips up, touching his teeth and gums, front and back and rewarding him for being calm and just letting me do my thing. We've built it up to the point where he lets me lift his lips up and gently brush with a small toothbrush WITHOUT any toothpaste on it. He's actually really good about it. I can brush all the way to the back and all. Still haven't gotten him to open his mouth on command so i can get the inside yet.

But the problem is the moment i put toothpaste on it (I use four paws' Pet Dental and the toothbrush that comes with it), he doesn't let me brush his teeth and just goes crazy licking the toothpaste. So I almost have to hold his head still (I try not to be forceful) and I sometimes manage to brush his canines and some premolars while he's trying to lick it (still can't get the inside yet cause he just chews). When I get to the molars, he chews and licks. And for the incisors, I can't get them at all because its all out "lick the toothpaste up as fast as I can!"

What should I do?! Also any advice on training him to open his mouth so I can get the inside of his teeth would be great as well! Thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Good thread, I have the same problem with my 2-year-old.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never brushed my dogs teeth. I give them good raw meaty beef bones. They're teeth are sparkling white.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the same problem, and I see a little bit of plaque building up on the base of my GS's teeth.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I too have the same problem. If we aren't using tooth paste I can get them pretty well brushed, but if there is tooth paste he is trying to lick it off. I have tried using 'leave it' and it does work to get him to stop eating the toothbrush, but he keeps licking any toothpaste that gets in his mouth...

Dax gets raw knuckle bones and his front teeth are perfectly white, but the back molars have some yellowy-yuckiness.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here- dry food and raw bones= pearly whites


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dog eats only dry food but I don't give him raw bones, they give him the runs. I give him store bought bones. Do the raw bones make a big difference in keeping the teeth clean?


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Still no resolution eh? I wish he just had naturally clean teeth and good smelling breath. They aren't that bad but just in case, I want to get him in the routine of brushing. Rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I place my left hand over her muzzle and use my right hand to hold the tooth brush. She always licks at the toothpaste and when I do her back teeth she will try to chew down but it is very light and with not a lot of force. I don't spend more than a minute to a minute and a half brushing at one time 

I find that I can do a better brushing with those finger type of brushes.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> My dog eats only dry food but I don't give him raw bones, they give him the runs. I give him store bought bones. Do the raw bones make a big difference in keeping the teeth clean?


Huge! It's like letting them naturally brush their teeth, and they have good breath too. The store bought bones, from what I understand don't work quite as well. Let me see if I can get a pic!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

You only need to brush off the plaque to prevent tartar build up, so you don't need to use toothpaste at all.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's 6 years old. We've had him for a year. Brushing teeth is tough. We give him a Dentastix every morning, marrow bones a few times a week, and VBiotene in his drinking water. His teeth are a little yellow, but I don't see tartar.

I'm trying to get back into a brushing routine. Last night, he kept licking the toothpaste off the brush, and wanted to chew on the brush. Every time the brush was in his mouth, I tried to brush his teeth. 

He then started hitting me with his paw; I was not happy about that.

Any advice?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's teeth were cleaned and sealed this past November, and we wanted to be more diligent in brushing.

Since he still won't let me use a toothbrush, I put some toothpaste on my index finger, rub it across my other fingers with my thumb, then put my hand in Joey's mouth and rub the teeth. 

It's not ideal, but at least I can get to most of his teeth.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

Tropiclean has a clean teeth gel. You don't have to use a brush if you can't/don't want to. Remarkable product. All you have to do is get it on their teeth. Licking actually helps spread it to all teeth. After a few times, plaque is gone


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Between the elk antlers she chews on and our monthly brushing routine, Suki's teeth and gums look great. We don't buy toothpaste, we simply mix a little bit of water with some baking soda and salt and use that as a paste on her teeth. She doesn't 'love' it so to speak, but she tolerates it and lets my husband brush her pretty well. I'm guessing that because your toothpaste tastes phenomenal - your dog is more interested in eating the paste than tolerating the brushing. Try the baking soda...might help?


----------

